# How is this possible.?



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

How is it possible that Uber teams up with a leasing company to lease cars to drivers. The leasing company requires insurance on the car. The leasing company knowing full well that the car is being used in a commercial setting yet this information is not disclosed to the policyholders insurance company. Something smells weird here. Does this leasing company have a particular insurance company the lessee is to use? Please advise.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

If you're talking about Xchange Leasing, I just did that this week. I got the Geico rideshare policy. It's pricey but worth it for my peace of mind.

Many years ago, being young and dumb, I let my insurance lapse then had an accident a few days after it ended. I was in an accident where the other guy was clearly at fault. His insurance company paid off on everything. That scared the shit out of me enough that insurance isn't something I play with. If I am doing this, I'm going to be smart. 

Geico knows, the leasing company knows, so I don't have that hanging over my head. There are reports now of people getting into trouble with their leases/loans because the lienholder finds out they're Ubering. In their agreement they're not allowed to. Stay tuned...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*2*



Uberduberdoo said:


> Uber teams up with a leasing company to lease cars to drivers.


*PLUS*

*2 *



Uberduberdoo said:


> this information is not disclosed to the policyholders insurance company.


*EQUALS*



Uberduberdoo said:


> Something smells weird here.


*4*

I do not know if Xchange leasing has an insurance company that the lessee is supposed to use. Post Number Two would suggest that the lessee is supposed to find his own insurance company.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

New2This said:


> If you're talking about Xchange Leasing, I just did that this week. I got the Geico rideshare policy. It's pricey but worth it for my peace of mind.
> 
> Many years ago, being young and dumb, I let my insurance lapse then had an accident a few days after it ended. I was in an accident where the other guy was clearly at fault. His insurance company paid off on everything. That scared the shit out of me enough that insurance isn't something I play with. If I am doing this, I'm going to be smart.
> 
> Geico knows, the leasing company knows, so I don't have that hanging over my head. There are reports now of people getting into trouble with their leases/loans because the lienholder finds out they're Ubering. In their agreement they're not allowed to. Stay tuned...


If you got suckered into Xchange leasing at the current per mile rates, you might be older, but your still dumb. I'm just sayin !!!!


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *2*
> 
> *PLUS*
> 
> ...


Well in uber land the math usually don't add up. I'm guessing this Xchange leasing is only available in states where rideshare insurance is available. Otherwise the policy holder would have to lie to the insurer, regarding vehicle usage, for the insurer to instate coverage. The leaser knows the intended usage though insurer, doesnt? Could there be such a disconnect among the parties.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Leasing cars to drivers, setting rates, setting acceptance standards.
Someone tell me again how they're not a transportation company, and how drivers aren't actually misclassified employees?


----------

